# Drug Store Burleys:: Prince Albert, Carter Hall, Half&Half, etc.



## Mister Moo

Have you been there? Done that? Loved it? Hated it?

I went on a little drugstore burley bender last month, deciding to try the range of brands including PA, CH, H&H and Captain Black (vari9ous versions). While the price by the pouch or cannister is hard to beat I found my first dance with PA was not - it tasted a hair acrid and reminded me a bit of cigarette taste. I worked on through the CH and H&H (so far) and found them both a little softer tasting - neither bad nor particularly attractive to my taste. I note however that at least one person commented on the great aroma of the burning PA when I was smoking it outdoors at a job site.

Advice offered by experts: I tried the PA tobak again after there sat in a cool spot (indoors) for several days as compared to a bowlful from a pouch that had been sitting in a hot car. Maybe there was a slight improvement but nothing dramatic - hard to nail that down.

Further advice offered: I moved the PA, CH and H&H from briar and meer into a cob. You know what? A cob softens that slightly acrid edge I got from PA and did smooth or round-out the CH and H&H. I rate the drugstore burley as much improved from a cob. While it still wouldn't jump out as my first choice of tobak they all tasted OK, packed easily and burned evenly to a fine ash at the bottom of the bowl in every case. It may even grow on me. There is something to be said for inexpensive, perfect burning, moderate tasting, biteless pipe tobacco. It does not lack character and, if you're fortunate enough to fawn over the flavor, I count you particularly fortunate given the price of the gear.

I'd favor keeping some of the Carter Hall around for blending with a couple of intense VA tobaks; I usually buy some more costly burley at a B&M, an ounce or two every so often, but the CH will do the job just fine.

(Poll problem for those who "Tried it but were so-so" like me. I'll say just vote as Tried it ' loved it (and smoke other stuff).


----------



## RJpuffs

Mister Moo said:


> ...
> (Poll problem for those who "Tried it but were so-so" like me. I'll say just vote as *Tried it ' loved it (and smoke other stuff)*.


Ain't no option for that?

I've tried Altadis bulk stuff. My B&M is run by brain dead zombies, their baccy is dripping wet and cigars are wet as sponges - while it did get me started on the pipe, its not something I will try ever again (at least not from these bozos).


----------



## JohnnyFlake

*I love Carter Hall, and Prince Albert is pretty good, however, I can't stand Half & Half!*


----------



## Mister Moo

RJpuffs said:


> Ain't no option for that?
> 
> I've tried Altadis bulk stuff. My B&M is run by brain dead zombies, their baccy is dripping wet and cigars are wet as sponges - while it did get me started on the pipe, its not something I will try ever again (at least not from these bozos).


Aw c'mon. We're talking Middletons PA or CH and H&H - the nice ready to smoke jazz in a nice foil pouch. No brain dead zombies involved.


----------



## RJpuffs

Mister Moo said:


> Aw c'mon. We're talking Middletons PA or CH and H&H - the nice ready to smoke jazz in a nice foil pouch. No brain dead zombies involved.


They don't carry those, only jars of soggy Altadis and MacBaren tins. No wonder I don't see any pipe smokers in my part of town!


----------



## physiognomy

I think one blend that deserves mention here (in the etc category I think?) is Edgeworth ready rubbed... Smokey burley flavours with a sweetness that isnt over the top (imho). Seems like this one has been discontinued unforutunately... I will have to source some more before it demands $$$ on ebay


----------



## atlacatl

I haven't tried those yet, but next time I go the my B&M I'm going to buy one of each.


----------



## Highstump

I have Prince Albert, Half&Half, and Edgeworth RR'd around the place all the time and smoke one or more of them a couple of times a week. I have found that both H&H and PA are much better from the tub than the pouch. 
p


----------



## Mr.Lordi

H&H: Blah! First baccy I ever smoked, burned the crap out of my tounge due to my noob error (I tried "hitting" it like :w do, because I thought you have to take deep puffs a few times to get it to stay lit the entire bowl. lol)

Tried it again recently and still Blah! My dad used to roll ciggs with it, so maybe it has some use. Smells awesome though. 

Captain Black white: Best of all the captains. Not saying much though in terms of tobacco. Sometimes I like it and it taste like chocolate. Most times it taste like cardboard and chemicals. Smells awesome and makes woman want to have ya kids though. :tu

Other CB's are pretty mediocre. 


PA is meh. Not bad, not great. third or fourth tobacco I tried and must say that its better then the above, but not by much. 

CH: Sweeter then the prince, but still doesn't do too much for me. 

Apple by John Middleton, a burley aro that is ok if you do a frank method in a corn cob and sip slow. other then that, crap. 

Mixture 79...this one is weird. the tobacco is good tobacco and when I could taste it underneath that god awful casing, I liked it. But more often then not, all I could taste was the casing and it was blah!

Edgeworth RR,smells like a barn, but in a good way. Taste pretty good too. I like it. too bad its going bye bye. 

5 brothers....OMG, the best of the drug store blends. So awesome, I did a whole review on it. HIGHLY RECOMMEND. :tu


I have not tried Granger, PE, or a few of the other burleys and burley aro's yet, but I am not too optimistic about them.


----------



## Slow Triathlete

Bought a small pouch of Carter Hall last week and smoked my way through it. Did I like it? Well, I went to JRs yesterday and bought a huge tub of it. So yes, I liked it a lot.

Not sure what the aroma is supposed to be though. Cherry? Anyone have an idea?


----------



## Mister Moo

Slow Triathlete said:


> Not sure what the aroma is supposed to be though. Cherry? Anyone have an idea?


Dunno - but the first bowl I smoked in public drew a favorable very comment on the scent.


----------



## TOB9595

All things considered, I'll pass on the drugstore sets.
BUT...
In a pinch they will work


----------



## Slow Triathlete

Mister Moo said:


> Dunno - but the first bowl I smoked in public drew a favorable very comment on the scent.


I had to put mine in a bowl to air out for a bit. The smell is pretty intense when you first open the tub up. I told Evan that it kind of smells like a Urinal Puck the first time the smell hits you. It tones down though after a bit.


----------



## Mister Moo

Slow Triathlete said:


> I told Evan that it kind of smells like a Urinal Puck...


Who better to know than EvanS. :r


----------



## Vrbas

Tried a number of them, nothing special but glad i tried them. There should be an option for a neutral standpoint 

Captain Black Gold - not bad, but don't really remember it all that much, i'll have to come back to it. Never "hit" me all that well.

PA - tried it once, not too bad. I need to give it another go. Very dry to me and smells like apple cinnamon in the pouch


----------



## TheTraveler

Well, because of another thread concerning drug store blends I've tried Prince Albert since coming to CS. Now, because of this thread, I went to the store during my lunch break and bought some Carter Hall and some Half n Half. I'll give them a try tonight (in a cob Mister Moo :tu).


----------



## Mister Moo

Vrbas said:


> Tried a number of them, nothing special but glad i tried them. There should be an option for a neutral standpoint


Your comments are better organized than my poll was. I've long since changed my PA/CH point of view from negative to neutral since changing pipes, btw. As a newer neutral I feel like I'm in good company.

I hope TheTraveler is at least as pleased.


----------



## atlacatl

After trying almost everything but captain black, I'm really enjoying CH, PA and ERR. I don't know what to think of H&H, I'll have to smoke it some more. The one I've been smoking the most has to be ERR though.


----------



## TheTraveler

Mister Moo said:


> Your comments are better organized than my poll was. I've long since changed my PA/CH point of view from negative to neutral since changing pipes, btw. As a newer neutral I feel like I'm in good company.
> 
> I hope TheTraveler is at least as pleased.


So far I'm happy with the Prince Albert I've tried. I look forward to the H/H and CH tonight!

I've been smoking a pipe for a few years but I never smoked anything except blends found at local B&Ms - never tried any "high-falutin' " tinned tobacco or any "OMG, you shouldn't smoke that crap" drug store stuff. Maybe that's a unique perspective and maybe not. Since coming to CS I've tried tobaccos from both ends of the spectrum and found, to my pleasure and surprise, that there is a lot more good tobacco out there than I previously realized. p


----------



## Slow Triathlete

Another great thing about these is with Winter fast approaching, if I get too cold and have to dump my bowl out I will be less pissed off if I'm dumping Carter Hall that costs mere cents a bowl rather than some of the pricier stuff.


----------



## Neuromancer

The only one I've tried is the Captain Black...since I figured it was pretty indicative of drug store tobaccos I never went back for a second try of anything else...


----------



## TheTraveler

Well, now I've tried Carter Hall and Half n Half. Overall I'm glad I tried them just to make sure I leave no stone unturned in my pursuit of my favorite tobacco!

The H & H I didn't really care for. The taste was passable but I didn't like the room note at all for some reason (or maybe that was just the chili I had for dinner!). 

The Carter Hall, on the other hand, is actually nice. I like it. I'm always going to have some Prince Albert and Carter Hall on hand.

Maybe tomorrow I'll pick up some Captain Black, some aromatics, whatever the drug store holds.

Of course, I've told my wife all about my intention to try all the drugstore blends I can find in preparation for Phase II of my master plan - trying all the nice, tinned, imported blends I can find. What do you think - will my plan succeed?


----------



## Corn Mouth

You guys talk about these tobaccos as if they are very easy to get. I've never seen one drug store here in Arizona with Prince Albert. Only drug store tobacco I've seen are Captain Black and Blenders Gold.

I really want to try Prince Albert too.


----------



## TheTraveler

Corn Mouth said:


> You guys talk about these tobaccos as if they are very easy to get. I've never seen one drug store here in Arizona with Prince Albert. Only drug store tobacco I've seen are Captain Black and Blenders Gold.
> 
> I really want to try Prince Albert too.


Try Wal-Mart - the local WallyWorld here carries it. Also, do you have any "Discount Tobacco Outlet" type stores near you?


----------



## Slow Triathlete

TheTraveler said:


> Try Wal-Mart - the local WallyWorld here carries it. Also, do you have any "Discount Tobacco Outlet" type stores near you?


Check out some of the grocery stores in your area as well.


----------



## Mister Moo

Corn Mouth said:


> You guys talk about these tobaccos as if they are very easy to get. I've never seen one drug store here in Arizona with Prince Albert. Only drug store tobacco I've seen are Captain Black and Blenders Gold.
> 
> I really want to try Prince Albert too.


The Prince doesn't go off with the first cowboy who walks in the door.


----------



## EvanS

Slow Triathlete said:


> Another great thing about these is with Winter fast approaching, if I get too cold and have to dump my bowl out I will be less pissed off if I'm dumping Carter Hall that costs mere cents a bowl rather than some of the pricier stuff.


What kind of knucklehead dumps a bowl due to weather? Relight and enjoy CH at it's best!!


----------



## tzilt

Yeah, and how just cold does it get in NC anyway? 



EvanS said:


> What kind of knucklehead dumps a bowl due to weather? Relight and enjoy CH at it's best!!


----------



## DSturg369

Walmart carrys PA, at least it does here in GA. $2.02 per pouch. I prefer the tub but the pouch will do just fine also.


----------



## Corn Mouth

I never thought of checking Walmart, I'll give it a shot thanks guys!


----------



## gillywalker

This is a cool post. I've wanted to try Half and Half for awhile now. My dad used to smoke it when we'd go on fishing trips.

Here's a random question. Does anyone know of a drugstore blend that might come in an orange bag?


----------



## cpk

I like PA in bulk form. I smoke this all day long while in my work truck. I rotate this with other English Blends every other day.

Joe


----------



## BigKev77

I tried PA today. I was not just blown away with but it is not a bad smoke. The ultimate something you don't have to think about smoke. It has a hint of sweetness and burly taste. Really straight forward smoke. Easy burning but don't know where they get "long burning" my two bowls went pretty quick. Up next is CH. 

What are you guys paying for it locally? I paid $18.95. For a dollar more plus shipping I can get 16oz of butternut burley.


----------



## dmkerr

A really good trading buddy (Hermit) sent me some PA and some Walnut that I tried last night for the first time. I liked the PA - a nice straight forward no nonsense burley. Nothing fancy. There's a slight top note of something that I couldn't place but it's very faint. Mostly just the nuttiness of the burley. I would think this would be a GREAT place to start for cigarette smokers trying to kick the habit and get into pipes. No fancy vanilla aroma or extra sweetness, just good old tobacco flavor.

The Walnut was pretty decent but not as good as the PA. If anyone has any Carter Hall they'd be willing to trade, PM me. I've got some bulk McClellands #2015 and bulk Rattrays Red Rapparee to trade. I can only get CH around here in the huge tub and I don't want to make that investment for a sample.


----------



## emh

Being from the South, I grew up with PA , CH and H&H.
For me, H&H has always been a "better than nothin" smoke. CH Ive always liked, to me it seems to have a slight note of bourbon which never hurts a thing!
PA in the South is pretty much a requirement. Its like grits...even if you dont like it you still smoke it, thats just the way it is!
Fortunately for me Ive always enjoyed PA. Nothing fancy, not too sweet, just good burley.

Hint-- A little Latakia with your PA is tremendous!p


----------



## Vrbas

dmkerr said:


> The Walnut was pretty decent but not as good as the PA.


If the Walnut you speak of is the Middleton one, i thoroughly enjoyed that blend. I smoke it out of my English dedicated pipes because of the hint of Latakia, and to me it has the aromatic english quality to it (ever so slightly english). I wasn't aware that this was a drug store blend.


----------



## dmkerr

Vrbas said:


> If the Walnut you speak of is the Middleton one, i thoroughly enjoyed that blend. I smoke it out of my English dedicated pipes because of the hint of Latakia, and to me it has the aromatic english quality to it (ever so slightly english). I wasn't aware that this was a drug store blend.


I believe it's the Middleton. I didn't notice any latakia in it. Have to go back and try it again. There was something there amongst the burley but I couldn't make it out.


----------



## Mad Hatter

Tried it, thought it was so-so and smoke it very rarely, except Carter Hall and Old No. 79. Smoked 'em, hated 'em. I voted tried it, hated it.


----------



## SailorJack

If you enjoy these old timers and haven't tried Middleton's Sugar Barrel than you owe it to yourself to dish out a whopping $13 for a tub from JR's. It's not nearly as sweet as the name implies, also has a touch or Virginia to make it a tad more interesting. Let it sit after opening and the sweetener will subside and the Burleys will become more buttery and tasty. Haven't had a Burley blend that I enjoy more and that includes the ones from the custom hand blended houses. Bob Runowski loves this stuff and that's more than good enough for me.


----------



## Strangelove84

I've come to enjoy prince albert. I haven't tried any other drugstore blend, but I'm going to pick up some carter hall tomorrow, and maybe some half and half.


----------



## mike t

gillywalker said:


> This is a cool post. I've wanted to try Half and Half for awhile now. My dad used to smoke it when we'd go on fishing trips.
> 
> Here's a random question. Does anyone know of a drugstore blend that might come in an orange bag?


what else ? Sir Walter Raliegh regular of course


----------



## PipesandGOP

I've gotta say I do enjoy a bowl of pa or captain black when I need a good no fuss/no thought consistent smoke on a slow day at the store.


----------



## Mister Moo

2 1/2 months since I started this thread; 2 1/2 months since my descent into drugstore burley madness began. It's mostly gone. I puffed through one pouch each of PA, CH and H&H and got done with the whole project. It was a combination of boredom and "I'm sick of this stuff" that closed up shop. There are still two pouches of Captain Black but I cannot find the motivation to tear either of them open. 

You see, I was seduced away from them by a tin of MacBarens Navy Flake, then Scottish Cake, then KrumbleKake, then some 1792, and now (bless it's little flaked heart) Escudo. I went to their charms and fell under their spells over and over and over again. From here, Prince Albert looks like a remnant of a decaying monachy; Carter Hall appears empty, echoing and cold; and Half & Half reads more like One Sixteenth & One Sixteenth. I might get another pouch of Carter Hall again when my blending burley jar gets empty.


----------



## Dgar

Me thinks Mr MOOO is all up in the fancy pancy baccy" 

Thanks for the thread, and I'm still supporting the Prince despite his"decaying monarchy'' p


----------



## Mister Moo

Dgar said:


> Me thinks Mr MOOO is all up in the fancy pancy baccy"
> 
> Thanks for the thread, and I'm still supporting the Prince despite his"decaying monarchy'' p


I feel like such an elitist, hoity-toity, snobling, azzozole for saying what I did. I may spend the rest of my life trying to get over it. But, it's my thread. 

No, seriously - I wish I loved the stuff more than everything else put together so I could buy 10 tubs of Carter-Hall and foget about the rest. I can't help myself - I am easily distracted. Yet, still, I love my cobs. I have at least one foot on the ground.


----------



## SmokinJohnny

Captain Black is my favorite drug store blend. Half and Half comes in second but it gives me cotton mouth for some reason.


----------



## strider72

I like Sir Walter Raleigh Aromatic myself.


----------



## dmkerr

I didn't respond to the poll because my answer of choice wasn't an option.

I find most of these blends (Half and Half excluded) to be inoffensive and fine in a pinch. I neither love them nor hate them. If I were out of tobacco except for a bowl of Prince Albert or CH, I'd not suffer unduly. But there are too many other tobaccos I strongly prefer for me to spend much time with the drugstore blends. 

Now if they made one that was primarily virginia tobacco, I might be a little more interested.


----------



## strider72

Tried Prince Albert and liked it myself.


----------



## strider72

Got myself a big can of Carter Hall the other day. Enjoyable stuff.


----------



## WWhermit

Needs another category.

Tried, it was decent, but not a regular buyer.

I have a pouch of CH that I bought 6 months ago, and very occasionally have a pipe with it when I want to clean my pallet.

WWhermit
ipe:


----------



## dmkerr

WWhermit said:


> Needs another category.
> 
> Tried, it was decent, but not a regular buyer.
> 
> I have a pouch of CH that I bought 6 months ago, and very occasionally have a pipe with it when I want to clean my pallet.
> 
> WWhermit
> ipe:


It's a nice mixer when you want to tone down a really strong tobacco, too. If blending with an aromatic, I wouldn't age it at all. The burley in the CH would probably soak up the aromatic essence. But with a virginia I might give it a little time. It toned down one of those aromatic Altadis freebies to the point where it was almost smokable - and that was a HUGE improvement!


----------



## strider72

Tried some Captain Black Gold and enjoyed it.


----------



## AcworthAl

Mad Hatter said:


> Tried it, thought it was so-so and smoke it very rarely, except Carter Hall and Old No. 79. Smoked 'em, hated 'em. I voted tried it, hated it.


My favorites are IRC Flake, Gourmet English, Blue Grass Melody, Larry's Blend, and Cherry Cavendish (Pipeworks and Wilke) about the only aromatic I smoke. However, the other day I noticed a pouch of Carter Hall that I had purchased months ago. I thought what the heck and loaded my pipe. What a remarkable surprise. I really liked it, nice easy smoking, not strong, mild and enjoyable. It is not part of my regular diet

Al


----------



## laney1566

Way back when I was a cigarette smoker, I used half & Half exclusively. I inhaled at that time and half & half was very cool on the lungs. Thankfully I no longer smoke cigarettes or inhale the pipe.

When I first started smoking a pipe and there was no internet....Captain Black was my tobacco.


----------



## DSturg369

Never did give an answer for this thread, although I voted long ago.

PA, PA Choice Blend, CH, and to a lesser extent, Half & Half are all regulars for me. At least a bowl of one of these daily.


----------



## SmokinJohnny

I got a pouch of PA regular this morn and smoked a third of it in a starter pipe as I putzed around the yard all day. It is great for innatentive smoking as it packs, lights, and smokes practically effortlessly. It is a very mellow and pleasant tobacco. The flavor is slightly there for me but that is OK. It is something I can indulge in.


----------



## brianwalden

I just tried Half & Half in a new MM Diplomat this morning. It smelled really good out of the pouch, but I didn't really think the aroma got translated over while smoking. I didn't really pick up much flavor to it, a few times i got a little sourness but it went away after a few puffs. It took about half an hour and only one match to get to the bottom of the bowl. First time I've seen a tobacco light with one match like that. Nothing exciting, but a nice easy morning smoke - went well with a cup of coffee. Hopefully as I smoke this a little more I'll pick up some more flavor in it. I'm going to hold off on voting until I smoke the whole pouch.

One question I had is the bowl of my cob developed a cake instantly as I was smoking it. I could see it forming even as I was lighting the tobacco. Do the cobs have some natural sugars or something in them that carbonize or was this exceptional caking from the tobacco? I'm also fairly astounded at how big the bowl is on this diplomat, it's as big or maybe even slightly larger than a regular sized briar and the walls are pretty thick too. The bowl barely even got above room temperature while smoking it.


----------



## SmokinJohnny

> One question I had is the bowl of my cob developed a cake instantly as I was smoking it. I could see it forming even as I was lighting the tobacco. Do the cobs have some natural sugars or something in them that carbonize or was this exceptional caking from the tobacco? I'm also fairly astounded at how big the bowl is on this diplomat, it's as big or maybe even slightly larger than a regular sized briar and the walls are pretty thick too. The bowl barely even got above room temperature while smoking it.


For me, both Prince Albert and Captain Black cake up briar bowls real fast. Alot of people break in their pipes with these blends for the fast cake.


----------



## Hendu3270

I went to buy some pipe cleaners this weekend and they had a $5 minimum for debit cards so I decided to grab a pouch of Carter Hall. I was pleased with this tobacco. I think this will be what I take on fishing trips from now on. One thing I noticed was how well it burns. maybe its just cut but it burns very smooth and consistant with zero gurgle even if i smoked it hot. This is the only tobacco I've smoked in this small cut form. Is this the norm for this type of cut?


----------



## JohnnyFlake

Hendu3270 said:


> I went to buy some pipe cleaners this weekend and they had a $5 minimum for debit cards so I decided to grab a pouch of Carter Hall. I was pleased with this tobacco. I think this will be what I take on fishing trips from now on. One thing I noticed was how well it burns. maybe its just cut but it burns very smooth and consistant with zero gurgle even if i smoked it hot. This is the only tobacco I've smoked in this small cut form. Is this the norm for this type of cut?


Yes it is!

Carter Hall, Prince Albert, Walnut, Revelation, etc. all pack very easily and burn easily and cool. They're room note is fantastic and they burn extremely well outdoors.


----------



## sounds7

Naturally I had to try it since thats what my father and grandfather used to smoke. Not my cup of tea actually. To each his own I guess even within the family tree.


----------



## Zodduska

Voted for hate. I tried Blenders Gold: Black & Burley, it smelled good and tasted ok but was way overloaded with PG which kinda grossed me out.. I don't like chemicals. I ended up dumping it into the trash last week.


----------



## Mister Moo

Zodduska said:


> Voted for hate. I tried Blenders Gold: Black & Burley, it smelled good and tasted ok but was way overloaded with PG which kinda grossed me out.. I don't like chemicals. I ended up dumping it into the trash last week.


I understand hate, especially if having once tried Paladin Black Cherry.

Have you been down the Prince Albert or Carter Hall path via corncob pipe? It may be a better road to travel. Or a lovely one. Or not.


----------



## JohnnyFlake

Mister Moo said:


> I understand hate, especially if having once tried Paladin Black Cherry.
> 
> Have you been down the Prince Albert or Carter Hall path via corncob pipe? It may be a better road to travel. Or a lovely one. Or not.


*Carter Hall in a Cob - YUM! YUM! YUM!*


----------



## Zodduska

I'll try em and report back.


----------



## Mister Moo

Zodduska said:


> I'll try em and report back.


Not wishing to sound irrationally exuberant but, speaking as a generally anti-burleyite, some Carter Hall jammed in a well used cob is not without its pleasures.


----------



## brianwalden

Ok, I'm ready to vote. Sometimes you just want an easy smoking tobacco in an easy smoking pipe. Few people absolutely love the drugstore tobaccos nowadays, but there's a place for them in everyone's rotation.

Long live the drugstore burleys! (and drugstore aromatics for that matter)


----------



## postoak

I have tried some bulk and tinned tobaccos, but think I'll probably wind up smoking the drugstore stuff exclusively, eventually.

I've been rotating thru these:

Prince Albert
Sir Walter Raleigh Regular
Sir Walter Raleigh Aromatic
Carter Hall
Half & Half
Captain Black (white)
CVS Admiral's Choice Cherry
Walgreen's Black and Gold

Of these, I'll probably settle on PA and Captain Black (my favorite of them all). I think PA and SWR Regular are very similar except for the look (SWR is a cube cut and seems to come very dry). They are almost free of any added scent or flavor which I sometimes like. They load easier than any other blends I have (but for different reasons).

Carter Hall and Half & Half, seem to be closer to Sir Walter Raleigh Aromatic and Captain Black than than they are to PA or SWR Regular. However, I consider them noticeably inferior to Captain Black as they sometimes can smoke a little wet, have a bit (not much) of bite, and don't have as good a flavor or smell as Captain Black. I'll probably be smoking Captain Black forever. 

CVS Admiral's Choice has a bit of tongue bite and Walgreen's Black and Gold has tongue bite AND smokes wet. Still I like it, but not as much as the Captain Black.


----------



## AcworthAl

Both Carter Hall and Prince Albert are BOTH part of my regular rotation. They are both very good burleys. I think P/A has more nicotine, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Arizona

I didn't do the Poll cuz my choice would be: Tried it, it's OK just not my favorite thing but fine in a pinch

Just plain tobacco and nothing particularly great or bad about them (PA, CH or H&H). I still prefer my regular blend - (Black n Gold from Super Value) as it leaves no after-taste, is smooth with no bite, great room note and comes in bulk at good prices!


----------



## Mister Moo

Arizona said:


> I didn't do the Poll cuz my choice would be: Tried it, it's OK just not my favorite thing but fine in a pinch...


Yes, I smoke a pinch in a pinch. This is my take, too. I'd like to find the idiot who wrote the poll questions and forgot to include that option. Oops. Never mind.

There has been a half-smoked pouch of H&H sitting on the console of my truck for about eight weeks. Maybe that's why I buy H&H. I smoke half and forget about half. WTH... if I ever get around to the rest it'll still be moist. Like, next year, even. Good old PG. The label says they include PG in grocery store cakes, too. They do stay moist until days after the party is over.


----------



## KinnScience

I like the drugstore burly blends, all but H&H. PA and SWR are probably the ones I rotate through the most ... I have yet to try Granger ... I bit tough to find .. so I ordered 12 tubs via cup o joes (well, I figure if it is hard to find .. and I like it ... I don't wanna be left out in the cold if it goes the way of Edgeworth-which I have yet to try also ... luckily I found a couple tins that I'm sitting on). Anyway, if I find I don't like the Granger ... you folks will see some tubs up for trade. 


I originally found PA to have a bit of a chemical taste ... but I've found that letting a pouch sit for a couple weeks seems to help that ... and smoking it out of a cob makes it really good. CH is ok .., .but not as much nutty flavor as PA. CB gets used when I need a mild smoke that gives out a nice room (playing cards with my friends/family ... etc)

Anyone hear anything about Granger being discontinued? Getting back to why I ordered so much ... I tried to have a store order some for me ... he tried 3 times .... though it was on his list of available tobacco .... it never delivered. He called about it ... and they told him that it wasn't available. Could just be his distributor ... but seems strange that many online sources either don't have it .. or are out of stock (at least were when I tried to order).

I wish I would have had the opportunity to get a pile of Edgeworth last July.


----------



## brianwalden

KinnScience said:


> I like the drugstore burly blends, all but H&H. PA and SWR are probably the ones I rotate through the most ... I have yet to try Granger ... I bit tough to find .. so I ordered 12 tubs via cup o joes (well, I figure if it is hard to find .. and I like it ... I don't wanna be left out in the cold if it goes the way of Edgeworth-which I have yet to try also ... luckily I found a couple tins that I'm sitting on). Anyway, if I find I don't like the Granger ... you folks will see some tubs up for trade.
> 
> I originally found PA to have a bit of a chemical taste ... but I've found that letting a pouch sit for a couple weeks seems to help that ... and smoking it out of a cob makes it really good. CH is ok .., .but not as much nutty flavor as PA. CB gets used when I need a mild smoke that gives out a nice room (playing cards with my friends/family ... etc)
> 
> Anyone hear anything about Granger being discontinued? Getting back to why I ordered so much ... I tried to have a store order some for me ... he tried 3 times .... though it was on his list of available tobacco .... it never delivered. He called about it ... and they told him that it wasn't available. Could just be his distributor ... but seems strange that many online sources either don't have it .. or are out of stock (at least were when I tried to order).
> 
> I wish I would have had the opportunity to get a pile of Edgeworth last July.


If you're looking for the ready rubbed Edgeworth in a pouch, you can try calling up the Dewey Ave Smoke Shop in Rochester, NY. I bought a pouch there in early April, and I think they had a few more.


----------



## KinnScience

brianwalden said:


> If you're looking for the ready rubbed Edgeworth in a pouch, you can try calling up the Dewey Ave Smoke Shop in Rochester, NY. I bought a pouch there in early April, and I think they had a few more.


Hey Brian,

Thanks a lot for the tip on the Edgeworth. I bought all he had.


----------



## TOB9595

The beauty of the forum

Tom


----------



## Slow Triathlete

There's a great article in the latest "Cigar" magazine about drug store tobaccos. Pick it up and read it!!

My favorite drug store blend is Carter Hall. Mix it 3/4 Carter Hall and 1/4 Stokkebye's Black Cavendish and you have a real winner!!


----------



## 8ball

Slow Triathlete said:


> There's a great article in the latest "Cigar" magazine about drug store tobaccos. Pick it up and read it!!
> 
> My favorite drug store blend is Carter Hall. Mix it 3/4 Carter Hall and 1/4 Stokkebye's Black Cavendish and you have a real winner!!


I just tried Carter hall, and it's pretty good. I also have some bulk black Cavendish around, so i will make sure to try this next time.


----------



## Mister Moo

Slow Triathlete said:


> There's a great article in the latest "Cigar" magazine about drug store tobaccos. Pick it up and read it!!
> 
> My favorite drug store blend is Carter Hall. Mix it 3/4 Carter Hall and 1/4 Stokkebye's Black Cavendish and you have a real winner!!


Finally! Something to send EvanS that he'll appreciate. I may mix up a tub this weekend.


----------



## Mr.Lordi

Here is what I've tried:

Carter Hall
Prince Albert
Sir Walter
Granger
Half and Half
Edgeworth

*Carter Hall* is spouse to be sweet, yet I had a terrible taste come form smoking it out of the pouch. Haven't tried it since, but might be worth one more try. Maybe a tub?

*Prince Al* is ok. I got a tub, and smoked some of it. Has a nutty taste sometimes that I like. Sometimes it is burnt tasting. Sometimes upoun relighting(and this goes for any tobacco) it gets a rotten egg taste to it, but dissappers soon.

*Sir Walter* I had really dry, so I want to get a fresh pouch. But I liked it, for what I did try;it was good. Apprently one of the smokes my uncle smoked.

*Granger* is freaking awesome, in my opinion. I tried it and liked it. This has been my exclusive smoke recently;although I've had some taste problems with it recently and I don't know if it is me or the tobacco. Not the greatest, but a good on I think.

*Half and Half *is blah! Never tasted right to me. So what I did is make my own half and half. I took half of prince al and mixed it with orlick golden slice, which I am not fan of and call it "Natural half n half" natural meaning no fruit flavoring.

*Edgeworth* smells like a barn, but in a good way. I enjoyed the dry sample I got my hands on and it is a shame this tobacco is gone for good.


----------



## randyw41

I think it smells a bit like a fresh opened box of raisins. I like Prince Albert a bit more, but if I want a sweeter smoke, then Carter Hall is my next choice. Both brands are better in the tub...



Slow Triathlete said:


> Bought a small pouch of Carter Hall last week and smoked my way through it. Did I like it? Well, I went to JRs yesterday and bought a huge tub of it. So yes, I liked it a lot.
> 
> Not sure what the aroma is supposed to be though. Cherry? Anyone have an idea?


----------



## MarkC

I'd prefer an option somewhere between 'tried it, didn't like it' and 'tried it, loved it', as my drugstore choice is hardly my favorite; it's just my go to option when it's that time of the budget month, I've run out of tobacco, and don't want to break into anything aging in the cellar (okay, closet). And in fact, I would have gone with 'hate it' until I discovered Carter Hall. Just basic, admittedly bland tobacco that will serve in a pinch until my latest order arrives by UPS...


----------



## RichieR

I'm on board with the Carter Hall folks. I just started smoking the stuff a few weeks ago, and it's freaking amazing. It took me a while to try Carter Hall because I heard people say that Carter Hall is PA's "little brother", and since I did not care for the 2oz of PA I smoked last year, I sort of decided to not bother with CH. But I'm glad I got around to it. I got a 14 oz tub of it, on the way.....and CH is the very first 14 oz tub of ANYTHING that I ever ordered. 

It's good in a cob, but I prefer to smoke it in a my featherweight Stanwell, most of the time, and I've been working this Stanwell pretty hard these days--- hopefully it won't die on me.

Recently, I've also discovered Sir Walter Raleigh Aromatic and it's pretty good, but CH is clearly and definitively, the winner of the OTCs. And CH easily competes with my fav "high-end" blends like Escudo and what-not. I'm convinced that if CH was packaged in a little tin with the fancy frilly inner paper cover and Dunhill stamped on it, then the "connoisseurs" would be going GOO GOO GAH GAH over CH.


----------



## gillywalker

Last week I got CH, PA, SWR, and SWR Aromatic. I've smoked Half and Half before.

I like the two SWR the most. Both burleys, but both very different. I think I'll be keeping both of those around for a long time. 

CH was good too. I didn't like the Prince.


----------



## Dgar

Im a Prince Albert fan, I smoke many different cigars and enjoy the variety... but with my pipes its Prince Albert 99% of the time. I've tried several different pipe tobaccos, and Prince Albert just seems to fit the bill, I may be missing out on some great tobacco but Im totaly satisfied with this simple drugstore brand.... Im lucky, how much easier can it get.

Im a boring pipe smoker I guess, but sometimes keeping it simple has its advatages.


----------



## strongirish

I am an Old Codger so I smoke OTC's all the time. PA is a daily for me, I smoke it at least once a day. I keep on hand CH, Half and Half, Walnut, Middleton Cherry, Five Brothers, and smoke them all the time. I also smoked Amphora Brown for years until it became not sold in the US. I also smoke a lot of the Brit blends that are their OTCs like Condor and St Bruno. Then I love a lot of MacBarons, SG, And others.

I love pipe tobacco, there are very few I don't like, just some I like more than others.


----------



## Roddy

Since different tobaccos are found in different places across the country I can't say I've tried them all.

PA: Tried it, loved it, have smoked it for many years.
CH: Always have a tub around the house.
H&H: Eh, don't hate it, but don't love it. Still have a jar somewhere...
SWR: Tried several times to like it and finally do!
Velvet: Not always consistant but sometimes good.
Broken Rip: Ok so that's not the real name but I hate all their blends.
Paladin Cherry: Ouch! Tried several times. Hated every time. Bit me bad!
Hunters Best: Used to like it but haven't seen it for many years around here.

Stuff I'd like to try but can't find locally:

Five Brothers: I've found it on line but don't want to buy a ton of the stuff only to find I don't like it. Shipping for a single pouch isn't worth it.

Sugar Barrel: I'm not much on the sweet stuff but after reading several posts about it I would like to try it out. Again there's that cheap tobacco and high shipping problem. I guess sometimes it's not good to be a tightwad.


----------



## Diodon nepheligina

I recently picked up the pipe again and dutifully went out and laid in a supply of drugstore burleys to sample with my new cobs. So far...

Prince Albert- Finished off a pouch and liked it. Easy smokin anytime. Will buy more.

Kentucky Club Mild- Bitey and cheap tasting. Wont buy again.

Middleton's Cherry Blend- mild and pleasant morning smoke. Like this best cut with 1 part straight burley to 3 parts cherry blend. Probably buy again just to have around for the occasional smoke.

Kentucky Club Aromatic Mixture- Tastes like Kentucky Club Mild and Middleton's Cherry mixed together, but not in the proportions I find to work best. Not bad, but wont buy again.

Half & Half- I expected this to be bad with all of the less than stellar reviews here. I was pleasantly surprised. It smokes cool and mild. I'll probably get some more of this.

Carter Hall- (added 6/27). Made it through 3/4 of a pouch. Easy smoking and mild. Somewhat raisiny and slightly sour to me which puts it behind PA and Half&Half for my tastes, but nonetheless an easy and pleasant smoke.

Granger- (added 6/27). Made it through about half a pouch smoking it straight. There is a distinctly rough and sour edge to it. Distinctly stronger than PA, CH, and H&H but not a big fan of smoking this straight. I have mixed it with some weaker aromatics to give them some body with good results.

Sir Walter Raleigh- (added 6/27). Slightly sweet but otherwise rather mild and bland. I have mixed this with Tambolaka with good results. To me these two mixed are a pretty good approximation of SG 1792.

Sir Walter Raleigh Aromatic- Haven't smoked it yet.

Middleton's Gold and Mild- Haven't smoked it yet.

Middleton's Black and Mild- very sweet vanilla aromatic, but smokes cool and actually has decent flavor (my memory of Captain Black is hot, rather flavorless tobacco that had good smelling smoke). I think drying it out for a day and cutting by half with straight burley will improve this as an occasional aromatic smoke.

I'll revisit this thread when I've had a chance to smoke the ones I haven't tried yet and chime in again.


----------



## laney1566

I am a H & H guy, but you all have convinced me to try Carter Hall. Will let ya know what I think.


----------



## DSturg369

Looking forward to seeing your review Lancy. CH is becoming a daily smoke for me. Although doubtful it'll ever replace my PA for my "go to", it's well locked in the #2 spot.


----------



## DSturg369

Topping for those interested in the venerable OTC's!


----------



## karatekyle

EvanS said:


> What kind of knucklehead dumps a bowl due to weather? Relight and enjoy CH at it's best!!


Tell me about it! I've never dumped a bowl because of weather. BUT. I have had weather dump my bowl. South Dakota wind can blow a bowl clean if you don't keep it tamped down and well packed!!


----------



## Jimbo69

Another newbie question - what is "straight burley"? From the descriptions I'm guessing it's used to cut stronger-tasting aromatics, but where does one get this? Is it sold under certain names?
Thanks!



Diodon nepheligina said:


> <snip>
> Middleton's Cherry Blend- mild and pleasant morning smoke. Like this best cut with 1 part straight burley to 3 parts cherry blend. Probably buy again just to have around for the occasional smoke.
> <snip>
> Middleton's Black and Mild- very sweet vanilla aromatic, but smokes cool and actually has decent flavor (my memory of Captain Black is hot, rather flavorless tobacco that had good smelling smoke). I think drying it out for a day and cutting by half with straight burley will improve this as an occasional aromatic smoke.


----------



## freestoke

Jimbo69 said:


> Another newbie question - what is "straight burley"? From the descriptions I'm guessing it's used to cut stronger-tasting aromatics, but where does one get this? Is it sold under certain names?
> Thanks!


Plain burley, no additives or flavorings to speak of. It's used in a lot of blends, because it takes flavorings well and burns cooler than Virginias. Because it has less sugar/fuel per unit than a Virginia, it also burns drier and stays lit better. (H2O + CO2 are the results of burning a carbohydrate. Adding sugary casings to burley makes them burn wet and hot.) Bought in bulk it's generally quite inexpensive -- it usually states that it's straight/plain burley of some sort right in the description of the product.

PA is pretty much a straight burley with very light flavoring and doesn't seem to have any sugary casing at all, so it burns really well. I use it to cut aromatics a lot, say Mac Baren Vanilla Flake. CH is very similar to PA.


----------



## jfdiii

freestoke said:


> Plain burley, no additives or flavorings to speak of. It's used in a lot of blends, because it takes flavorings well and burns cooler than Virginias. Because it has less sugar/fuel per unit than a Virginia, it also burns drier and stays lit better. (H2O + CO2 are the results of burning a carbohydrate. Adding sugary casings to burley makes them burn wet and hot.)


Jim, thanks for this. I'm the kind of guy that likes to know the why in everything. Any advice on where to find out more about the science behind pipe smoking?:yo:


----------



## DSturg369

For blending your own, this is a nice link... Pipe Tobacco Blending Made Easy - Free Resource Guide


----------



## DSturg369

jfdiii said:


> Jim, thanks for this. I'm the kind of guy that likes to know the why in everything. Any advice on where to find out more about the science behind pipe smoking?:yo:


The Art and Science of Pipe Smoking


----------



## Stonedog

I've only tried PA and I enjoyed it but I accidentally overdosed on it. I smoked it exclusively in the same corn cob (MM Legend) twice a day for two weeks. I kept the tobacco in my car (but in a mason jar) and it got pretty warm during the day. Suddenly something clicked and it became very unpleasant. I think I needed to clean (and rest) the pipe because the bowl was goopy with tar and the draft hole (channel?, tube?, tunnel?, what do you call the huge hole in a cob?) hadn't been cleaned well during that two week period. I also think that heating the tobacco and then smoking it warm didn't help...

I plan on going back to PA but will respect it a little more when I do. The flavor is nice if a bit subtle and is predominantly nutty. It seems to generate quite a bit of smoke which is also fun when stuck in traffic. Finally, for a newb like me smoking it too fast will result in a slight nic buzz.


----------



## DSturg369

Yes, even cobs have to be cleaned. Never smoked sun-warmed PA, so can't comment on that. Sunshine does wonders for VA's though.


----------



## jfdiii

Thanks for the links, Dale. Somehow missed them earlier.


----------



## Exille

Got my hands on a couple 1.5oz pouches of PA today, busted out a brand spankin new MM Great Dane Egg and packed a full bowl and i gotta say that i am a fan...ive always shyed away from drugstore blends because back in highschool Swisher, Philly and Middleton (mainly black and mild) were all the rage and chemically soaked tobacco just wasnt for me. I enjoyed the PA though its somewhat 1 dimensional but i really liked it for the lazy atmosphere of today, burned all the way to the bottom without having to be fussed over, not even a hint of bite and a slightly nutty flavor with a kind of spicy campfireish roomnote that didnt offend the people around me (and they are REALLY picky). :thumb:


----------



## Firedawg

Opened my first pouch of PA last night also and have to say... I am not a fan at all. The burley showed its head once in a while which was the only good part. However it seemed the additives were just to much in the forefront of the flavor. So next newbie is getting a pouch of it. PA wasnt even close to being as bad as M79 but it was bad IMO. To each their own but there are some great tobaccos out there and I am not going to smoke below average versions.


----------



## DanR

I finally found some PA at the local Wal-Mart the other day and snagged a pouch (and I must say that it takes a LOT of strength for me to put up with all those crazy shoppers at Wally World). PA was just "okay" for me. Nothing stellar enough to make it a regular yet, especially since I'm really liking these English Blends and Virginia Flakes. I stuffed the rest of it into a spare Mason jar and I'll come back to it later and see if my opinion changes.

Now, back to my Nightcap...


----------



## jfdiii

Firedawg said:


> Opened my first pouch of PA last night also and have to say... I am not a fan at all. The burley showed its head once in a while which was the only good part. However it seemed the additives were just to much in the forefront of the flavor. So next newbie is getting a pouch of it. PA wasnt even close to being as bad as M79 but it was bad IMO. To each their own but there are some great tobaccos out there and I am not going to smoke below average versions.


BUT..here is THE question...
And you too, Dan...

Did you smoke it outside on the deck (or mower, or boat, etc) in a COB?
PA in a briar is meh. But in a cob, especially if mixed 50/50 with Carter Hall, it shines. Hoo boy, I know what I'm smoking next.


----------



## DanR

Dag Nabbit! Now I have to find some CH and try that. I already have TAD bad, and you guys just keep pushing these new brands, styles, mixes... You're killing me!! :yield:


----------



## DSturg369

Luckily, several OTC's can be had at very little cost as they come in pouch form, and are carried by many national drug-store chains.. Carter Hall is one of these.


----------



## Firedawg

jfdiii said:


> BUT..here is THE question...
> And you too, Dan...
> 
> Did you smoke it outside on the deck (or mower, or boat, etc) in a COB?
> PA in a briar is meh. But in a cob, especially if mixed 50/50 with Carter Hall, it shines. Hoo boy, I know what I'm smoking next.


I just cant see it improving that much in a cob. let alone than having to mix it with something else to make it better(tolerable). You all enjoy it I will enjoy my flakes/Vapers


----------



## DSturg369

Smoke what you like and like what you smoke.... That's what it's all about.


And....... Leaves more PA for me! :biggrin:


----------



## DanR

DSturg369 said:


> Luckily, several OTC's can be had at very little cost as they come in pouch form, and are carried by many national drug-store chains.. Carter Hall is one of these.


I'll try anything once. However, there must not be many pipe smokers in San Antonio because the tobacco selection around town is limited (even at the B&Ms). I've only seen CH at one grocery store, and it was in the big tubs. Walgreens and CVS don't stock it. Next time I order online, I may throw in a pouch or two of these other OTCs...


----------



## Pugsley

I first bought a pouch of Carter Hall because I read it was great for building cake quickly in a new pipe and wouldn't ghost. Now I buy it by the tub, not because it's cheap but because it's just a mild unpretentious relaxing smoke with a nutty flavor I really like. It's my favorite first pipe of the day.


----------



## LonestarASM

The first tobacco I ever tried was CB Gold, and it bit the hell out of my tongue..I have tried Carter Hall, SWR, and PA and my favorites are probably Carter Hall or SWR. PA had too much of a chemical taste, but it wasn't too awful. I have heard alot of bad stuff about SWR but from my experience with it, it has always been a smooth, cool smoke. Carter Hall goes great with my MM Diplomat.


----------



## Natedogg

I just had my first dabble with PA, and I can honestly say that it is the smoothest smoking Burley I have had to date. There is no bite at all, it smokes clean, and tastes good to boot. Being a former cig smoker I sensed nothing of a cigarette in this. It has a flavor profile of its own.

I will be buying more of this as I am revamping my cellar to only include tobaccos I smoke regularly like Escudo, LBF, IF and now this.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Like Half and Half easy to smoke no bite stays lit!


----------



## Natedogg

Yeah, I need to try that too. I never thought I would enjoy an OTC this much. I figured it would taste like burnt PG or other chemicals.


----------



## Mister Moo

Carter Hall sniffer, myself.


----------



## Marc Romero

I have enjoyed Middleton's Cherry Blend off and on for over 20 years and in the last couple of years it has become my daily (go to) pouch tobacco. I thoroughly enjoy smoking this tobacco in a Dr. Grabow pipe.


----------



## whitebriar

been smokin' the OTC 'codger' blends since 1958--never have smoked the captain black stuff--prefer stuff with a predominantly burley base--PA and CH will always be at the top of my list--never have liked H&H--personal thing i suppose--
been years since smoked granger or kentucky club--remember granger as being a bit sour, as has been described before--

smoke some of the designer blends, but they don't really excite me--burley smoked slow provides me with the flavor i prefer--


----------



## freestoke

whitebriar said:


> been smokin' the OTC 'codger' blends since 1958--...
> smoke some of the designer blends, but they don't really excite me--burley smoked slow provides me with the flavor i prefer--


Wow, longer at it than me! :shock: I'm the class of '61. :lol:

It's odd, but I smoked nothing but English tins, primarily Latakia, for decades. Wouldn't be caught dead with an OTC in my pipe. Now PA is my opening smoke of the day! :tu


----------



## whitebriar

freestoke said:


> Wow, longer at it than me! :shock: I'm the class of '61. :lol:
> 
> It's odd, but I smoked nothing but English tins, primarily Latakia, for decades. Wouldn't be caught dead with an OTC in my pipe. Now PA is my opening smoke of the day! :tu


hi freestoke

i got an early start--in my little town, if you were big enough to lay your money on the counter, you got your product--

we also hadn't heard about any other blends other than the OTC stuff--the 'old guys' back then smoked strong twist tobacco, OTC, and even some home grown in their pipes--many of them mixed all three together--that'll curl the toenails on a 14 year old kid--somehow i stuck with it and have enjoyed the pipe ever since--:thumb:


----------



## freestoke

whitebriar said:


> hi freestoke
> 
> i got an early start--in my little town, if you were big enough to lay your money on the counter, you got your product--


That included beer in Savannah. :hippie: But I was into cigarettes in high school. I started at Mincer's Pipe Shop, UVa Charlottesville. Nothing but the English tins all the way. Never smoked an OTC until last year, believe it or not. Or a cob! The forums can really bring you down, can't they?

Some of the fru-fru stuff is pretty grand smokin', though. Reiner LGF? wow. I guess it's a hamburger versus Beef Wellington. Sometimes all you really want is a hamburger, but a well-prepared Beef Wellington is pretty decent too.


----------



## whitebriar

freestoke said:


> That included beer in Savannah. :hippie: ........ Never smoked an OTC until last year, believe it or not. Or a cob! The forums can really bring you down, can't they?.........
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> yep--i come from an ethnic german/czech county in texas--we were raised on beer and wines--some never drank water unless they had been working in the sun--if you could place the quarter on the counter, they handed you your beer--BUT they wanted you to drink it outside--we obliged--
> 
> i have been experimenting with some virginias and vapers of late--it's pretty good smoking-- several englishes and balkans--also some McC orientals, which i find pretty decent--
> 
> but, my first love is burley --i guess we never stray far from our upbringing--
> 
> i plan to stock up on some Storm Front and Moe's Confetti--also Haunted Bookshop--a pound of each will hold me for a while i think, added to PA and CH--
> 
> i have just rediscovered cobs also--used 'em until i got my first briar--then for over 50 years just didn't think about 'em so much--last year i tried one that i got as a door prize--i was impressed--now i have eight--they make burley smile--


----------



## fwhittle

Carter Hall is my favorite drugstore tobacco. I have yet to try blending it because it tastes good on it's own. I lhave some latakia blend sitting in a jar, maybe I'll mix in some CH, age some and smoke some fresh and see how it does


----------

